# How do I turn up the microphone?



## Sunnz (Aug 17, 2006)

I am using Skype. But the my friends thinks I am whispering unless I have my mouth over the built-in webcam in my Macbook...

I tried to turn it up in Sounds, but it just goes back down to where it was.

Or do I just HAVE to use iChat?


----------



## UpQuark77 (Aug 17, 2006)

In the System Preferences, take a look at Sound.  You can change the default input or you can change the microphone sensitivity.  I use a headset  with Skype.. but the sound 'control panel' is a good place for you to start.


----------



## Sunnz (Aug 17, 2006)

Tried that but, as I said:





Sunnz said:


> Well, I was actually on a call at that time, I guess I just can't adjust the 'sensitivity' while chatting? Or will it automatically go back to the default whenever I start using it again?


----------

